
People who like “pseudo-profound” quotes are not so smart, says science - prostoalex
http://qz.com/566050/people-who-like-pseudo-profound-quotes-are-not-so-smart-says-science/
======
twothamendment
People who write articles about how others are not so smart, may not be so
smart.

~~~
DrScump
Same with people who post something that's already been posted about 20 times
in the last month.

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=profound&sort=byDate&prefix&pa...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=profound&sort=byDate&prefix&page=1&dateRange=all&type=story)

